# Zermürbungsstrategie



## Adele (13 September 2006)

So langsam weiß ich nicht, ob man besonders schlicht gestrickt sein muss, um in einem Call-Center von T-Online oder der Telecom zu arbeiten, oder diese Netz-Betreiber verfolgen eine Art von Zermürbungsstrategie. Seit einiger Zeit wollen uns, schön im Wechsel, beide Anbieter "tolle" neue Angebote machen. Ich verweise dann immer auf meinen Partner, der unsere Telefonanlage bezahlt und entsprechend technisch versiert ist, und zudem darauf, dass er nur zu einer bestimmten Zeit morgens über das Festnetz zu erreichen ist. Aber irgendwie geht es offenbar nicht in die Köpfe dieser Leute, dass es auch trotz Hartz IV berufstätige Menschen geben soll, die aushäusig arbeiten. So läuft offenbar der Wählcomputer bei denen fröhlich weiter und mir gehen so langsam sowohl die beständigen Anrufe als auch die über die Abwesenheit meines Freundes erstaunten Anrufer erheblich auf die Nerven. Und noch eins  halte ich für wenig witzig: Als einmal ein Call-Center-Mensch meinen Freund tatsächlich erwischte, versuchte er permanent, ihn zu einem telefonischen Angebotsanschluss (fragt mich nicht, um welches tolle Paket es sich handelt) zu überreden. Als mein Lebensgefährte ihn um schriftliche Informationen bat, um sich alles in Ruhe durchlesen und vergleichen zu können, war das angeblich nicht möglich.


----------



## SEP (13 September 2006)

*AW: Zermürbungsstrategie*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam weiß ich nicht, ob man besonders schlicht gestrickt sein muss, um in einem Call-Center von T-Online oder der Telecom zu arbeiten, oder diese Netz-Betreiber verfolgen eine Art von Zermürbungsstrategie.


Bis hierher gelesen dachte ich noch, es ging um CallCenter für Störungen, Nachfragen usw. Da passt das Ganze nämlich auch - und riecht irgendwie auch nach Zermürbung, Strategie und Kalkül ...


----------



## jupp11 (13 September 2006)

*AW: Zermürbungsstrategie*



> Zermürbungsstrategie


Eine  Möglichkeit den Spiess umzudrehen
http://www.xs4all.nl/~egbg/duits.pdf


----------



## Adele (13 September 2006)

*AW: Zermürbungsstrategie*

Da hab´ ich mich in meinem Zorn grad´ vertippt.  Statt zu einen telefonischen Angebotsanschluss zu überreden sollte es natürlich  "AngebotsABschluss" heißen. Ansonsten danke für die Tipps auf der PDF-Datei. 

Woher die unsere Telefonnummer haben   (eine der netten Beispiel-Gegenfragen) ist klar; wir sind ja Kunden bei der Telekom. Dass die aber, so wie andere Netbetreiber, einem  "husch, husch", und ohne Vergleichsmöglichkeiten immer wieder "ach so günstige" Angebote aufdrücken wollen, und möglichst sofort am Telefon Verträge abschließen wollen, ohne dass der Kunde auch das Kleingedruckte in einem schriftlichen Vertrag lesen kann, ist mehr als ärgerlich.

Ach ja, SEP,  in Sachen Callcenter: Zermürben durch Kalkül bei Nachfragen der Anschlussnutzer passt doch wunderbar mit Zermürben durch unbedingt ein Angebot aufdrängen wollen der gleichen Anschlussnutzer zusammen. Die entsprechenden Mitarbeiter sind möglicherweise in beiden Kunstfertigkeiten gut geschult.


----------



## A John (13 September 2006)

*AW: Zermürbungsstrategie*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> So läuft offenbar der Wählcomputer bei denen fröhlich weiter und mir gehen so langsam sowohl die beständigen Anrufe als auch die über die Abwesenheit meines Freundes erstaunten Anrufer erheblich auf die Nerven.


http://www.aktiv-gegen-spam.de/index.php/zypries-verbot-wird-haufig-missachtet
und
http://www.aktiv-gegen-spam.de/index.php/telefonwerbung-belastigt-unzumutbar
Also: Ab zum Anwalt und Antrag auf Erlass einer EV beantragen.
Die Telekomiker lernen es nur durch die Brechstange. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist bei denen jede Art von Skrupel völlig unangebracht.

Gruß A. John


----------

